# Anybody going to Bob Beers H.O. SLOT CAR COLLECTORS SWAP MEET



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I will be there selling. I will have an 8 1/2 X 11 sign with my screen name on it on my table.

Are any of you planning on going? It would be good to see you.

FEBRUARY 5, 2006 
SUPER BOWL SUNDAY 

H.O. SLOT CAR COLLECTORS SWAP MEET
HUNTINGTON HILTON ROUTE 110
MELVILLE, NY

CONTACT: BOB BEERS 203-261-3467

I hope to see you.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mic...*

I am not missing _*this*_ one. I think the last one I was able to make was last year's Super Bowl show. See ya there. dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sounds good so far. Look for my sign.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I haven't missed one in the last two years, I'll be there, I'll look for the sign!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*show & fray?*

anyone going to both? i wanted to order some stuff from winning edge to take to the fray, and he will be at the show


----------



## rockbuilt11779 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi, I just found this site. Its a shame the show is so short I have to work until 3:30.
does this show include 1/32 and 1/24 slot cars. If I send a faimily member can I pick up display cases?? I think I could be clasified as a slot car freak!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*HO-LI Beers SHow*

I'll be there too !

Neal


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm going, but i have a surprise brunch at 11:30, so I gotta shell out the extra $ to do the early bird deal...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It will be nice to see you again Rick and I am looking forward to meeting you others. Here is what my sign will look like.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Man oh man, I wish I could make this show. Bob Beers is a totally class act and one of the true icons of our hobby. Slot car shows are always a blast to attend and I always spend every dime I walk in with. If you have never been to a show be prepared to see your jaw hit the floor when you see all this fine slot car stock spread out before your eyes in numbers that you have only dreamed of. Support your hobby and get out to the show if you can.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Man oh man, I wish I could make this show.
> 
> Support your hobby and get out to the show if you can.



Boy do I ever wish there was something like this out this way.

Bob, can you hear me?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> It will be nice to see you again Rick and I am looking forward to meeting you others. Here is what my sign will look like.


 hey Mike, I'll be looking for you... :wave:

Anybody hear if Chet from VroomVroom hobbies is planning to go? I think his handle here was red73mustang...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It was great seeing and meeting you guys at the show yesterday. It was also nice to see the stuff you've been working on up close in person. 

Rick, Thanks for alerting me to the 1/43rd stuff there.

We should try and meet at Bud's HO in Cortlandt Manor NY sometime. He has a huge shop with three tracks, HO, 1/32nd, and 1/24th. He does a lot of B-day parties so we would have to find a weekend he is not busy with that, or maybe just book a track for oureselves, if that's an option.

Also I ran into a guy who I used to race HO with on Wednesday nights. He is holding HO races on Saturday nights at his house one town away frrom me, so I may start racing HO on Saturday nights.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Good to see you too, Mike...

Lookit what I got at the show!










I'm pretty happy with the blue Cougar and the green Firebird... they both have window post issues and need bumpers, but both are uncut with perfect screw posts. (I actually scored bumpers for the Cougar right there at the show for $2 each...) Both those chassis in front of them are original Tuffys, and I think I'm just gonna just put one on each. Didn't Aurora make a blue TO Cougar?

This lot was a pretty good deal:










The guy had all this in a junk box. He said he wanted like 30 cents each for the stuff in the box. I lined this all up and he said "two dollars." Most of all I'm excited about the Petty Charger here, since I lost the one I had as a kid. This one has cracked window posts and is missing windows, but I figure I can get windows out of any Tyco Charger and have myself a runner. It kills me that another vendor had the same Charger, but in mint condition, in a case with a price tag of $75 on it...

The #17 Chevelle Stocker is a Flamethrower, which I thought was cool too.

Oh, and the Rasant Opel is missing the motor, but I had to have it anyway...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice haul. I don't think there was a blue TO Cougar.


----------



## Streetflamingo (Feb 5, 2006)

*Show talk*

BB show was very well attended, there were alot of cars, and some nice Aurora Tjs, the vendors looked to be doing well. Although most were only selling the low end, the beter cars that moved looked to be going from one seller to another...I brought about 15 cars, all NM Chargers, GTOs, and few odds and ends, I sold a Slate 1355 Tbird, (Slate & Gray) for $250..i thought it was too low, but it was the second show I brought it to, so i let it go...I did trade a GTO, but all in all I could not get my price..

What I found exciting is I found 2 custom "molders" both are doing very nice one offs of cars Aurora never made, I hope to do some promotion with them, in a few months..they both do nice work

Anyway I do not know who reads this stuff so i will stop here. I would like to let you all know my thinking on prices...Later

Streetflamingo


----------

